# How to handle h's manipulation of dd?



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

As in my previous post we are apart since August.

He 'guilts' our 13 year old daughter out a lot. 

He constantly texts her that he is 'sitting and staring at the wall'. 

He will talk in a depressed voice to her.

He says that he misses her horribly when she is with me.

He tells her that Christmas won't be the same this year.

He has her about 40% of the time and wants 50%

She is very afraid of hurting his feelings and 'making' him more depressed. He has a big sway over her, he is her dad of course and he uses her love for him.

I have asked her if she wants to visit him less, she says yes but is too afraid of hurting him.

Our son lives at the old house with his gf, so he does want to see his little sister and I understand that this is good.

How do I handle his guilt tripping of her? If I mention anything he has said to her he accuses her of tattling on him. So I can't really call him on very much without her getting the brunt of his 'victim' act.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

indiecat said:


> As in my previous post we are apart since August.
> 
> He 'guilts' our 13 year old daughter out a lot.
> 
> ...


Is she in therapy?


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

So far she refuses to go. The MD said he/I can't force her to go of course.


----------

